# Need Dual Fan OC'able HD 7970 GPU



## macho84 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am planning to buy a HD 7970 but all available in the market is only reference single fan design.

Let me know where i can get ASUS HD 7970 DIRECT CU 2 MODEL 

OR 

XFX DOUBLE DISSIPATION MODEL.


Online shop their availability and price .

Budget is 40k max 1-2k more based on the model.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you have not mentioned the budget! 

But i got one for you.If its in your budget then take it. 
XFX HD 7970 3 GB - Radeon HD7970 DDR5 3GB HDMI ATI AMD EMI 3 Yrs Warranty | eBay


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 29, 2012)

Theitdepot - XFX Radeon HD7970 3GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (FX-797A-TNFC)

here is the monster !! but i would like to suggest u wait for kepler, price will drop soon.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 29, 2012)

avoid xfx for god sake.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am looking for  Dual fan model As the pc will be running round the clock wanted to a bit cooler gpu for longer life, I dont think reference design cards are good enough.

Is that only OC requires more cooling does the reference card is good enough for non oc but more run time say 10 -15 hours of gaming


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

macho84 said:


> I am looking for  Dual fan model As the pc will be running round the clock wanted to a bit cooler gpu for longer life, I dont think reference design cards are good enough.
> 
> Is that only OC requires more cooling does the reference card is good enough for non oc but more run time say 10 -15 hours of gaming


You'll be surprised to know, HD 7970's reference card is even fine for OCing till 1.125 Ghz. Runs very cool. Best reference card till date.

You won't find any dual fan model in India as of now.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 1, 2012)

My friend is having Gene-z and Noctual D-14 

Can he install the below card without any issue. Let me know what the thickness of the back plate. Does it protrude more backside. As he has a thin line of sight back side.


Also i wanted to know does this card blocks the second pci-e slot. As this board only have 1,2 run in x8 if cross fire and third is x4 . Let me know is it wise to choose this card.

I am getting it at 43k global easy buy.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards- ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

macho84 said:


> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards- ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5


Triple slot card. Second PCIe X16 slot will be blocked in Maximus 4 Gene-Z.

*www.asus.com/websites/Global/products/nKcJ3Ac58hWxiR0F/pU71cSic05q4UQbI_500.jpg

Not so in my P8Z68 Deluxe.

*www.asus.com/websites/Global/products/Jfx0darRRdhhQ3So/fK26Xfx65kxzwwr3_500.jpg


----------



## Mr.V (Mar 1, 2012)

ico said:


> You'll be surprised to know, HD 7970's reference card is even fine for OCing till 1.125 Ghz. Runs very cool. Best reference card till date.
> 
> You won't find any dual fan model in India as of now.



see ebay.in mate.You will get genuine import from USA to India.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> see ebay.in mate.You will get genuine import from USA to India.


yes, I'm aware of that. But I'd rather want Indian warranty on a thing costing 42K.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 1, 2012)

macho84 said:


> My friend is having Gene-z and Noctual D-14
> 
> Can he install the below card without any issue. Let me know what the thickness of the back plate. Does it protrude more backside. As he has a thin line of sight back side.
> 
> ...



If i were u i will wait untill april. Rumor says that kepler's high-mid range gpus will be good competitor of 7970 and 7950.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 2, 2012)

True as new cards are coming in and still makes more complex in the long run. We need to settle at one point. But let me know this will this reference card be suffice for 3-4 years down the line. Can i buy a gpu/cpu cooler and mood the gpu with liquid cooling which can allow me to add another card.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2012)

HD 7970 reference is excellent and fine for OC as well.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

*@ macho84*

I think your prayer has been answered by gigabyte.

Forget XFX and see this:

*Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 Graphic card @ 36.5k*

Its a non-reference 7970 with custom heat sink and sports a triple fan design.

Now you can overclock as much as you can. This deal is irresistible for potential buyers imo.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 2, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *@ macho84*
> 
> I think your prayer has been answered by gigabyte.
> 
> ...



Nice find vicky, but is this including everything ? (tax+shipping)


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ Its including tax. Shipping is a bit extra, somewhere within 300 bucks.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ great find vicky - will recommend it from now on


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Avoid xfx like the aids(worse than plague), serviced by rashi, its hell, get sapphire or msi.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 4, 2012)

off topic : personaly i never like 2 years of worreny on high end gpus.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

Gigabyte HD7970 with it's 3 Yrs. warranty and 3 fans is the best OCable air cooled HD7970 - don't look at any other brands if one needs to get a HD7970


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> Gigabyte HD7970 with it's 3 Yrs. warranty and 3 fans is the best OCable air cooled HD7970 - don't look at any other brands if one needs to get a HD7970


In India? Were they ever launched in India?

Saw the primeabgb site, nice, recommended.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ great find vicky - will recommend it from now on



Thanks topgear.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Thanks topgear.


Nice find, man, prime is smoking these days, if I upgrade to a kepler there is a chance it might be the SOC from gigabyte, finally, a smart move by gigabyte, and price is gawd damn awesome, xfx, pack your bags, go to hell and take rashi with you.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ but what will happen to Asus then ?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ I really feel pity on ASUS. Such an excellent board maker and partner but stuck with rashi.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am fine going for gigabyte and read the review is ok to me. I have few queries.

First of all where is the service centre for gigabyte. Does anyone used it and how is the failure pattern .

Second the design for me it looks awkward to me when compared to Asus or xfx. As there i see some perfection in the design outside so that 3 things are sure.

1. Dust proof
2. Power capable with extra phase.
3. Ability to perform on the long run.

Let me know guys shall i go for this or wait for asus. I had already enquired Asus sales team heads and asked quote for the card  and pointed that its updated in the site but not available in the local market.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

macho84 said:


> First of all where is the service centre for gigabyte. Does anyone used it and how is the failure pattern .



Accel Frontline provides RMA for Gigabyte (also for Seagate. maybe HP too).


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2012)

macho84 said:


> 1. Dust proof


Nothing is dustproof.


macho84 said:


> 2. Power capable with extra phase.


HD 7970 doesn't really need it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

macho84 said:


> 3. Ability to perform on the long run.



3 fans should keep the gpu cooler then any other custom cooled HD7970 with two fans - so this card should last long even when Oced .

Now time for you to make a decision


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2012)

macho84 said:


> I am fine going for gigabyte and read the review is ok to me. I have few queries.
> 
> First of all where is the service centre for gigabyte. Does anyone used it and how is the failure pattern .
> 
> ...


For that you need the MSI Lightning or Asus Matrix edition, dunno when they will launch, but afaik gigabyte uses a good cooler and sticks it to the reference PCB, no extras.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am going for it. Let me know SMC or Prime is offering the best deal. I can see smc is much cheaper can you guys confirm.
 A slight difference i believe.

Both PRIME & SMC dont have the stock yet it will take 1-2 weeks times.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ SMC has the lowest price 35.2k - 1.3k cheaper than primeabgb


----------



## vickybat (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup getting from smc seems to be wise cause of the lower price.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 7, 2012)

True as smc expecting stock by this week but prime 2 weeks i cant wait any more.

I am also planning for a cooling kit soon say 2 months down the line. Also my current gpu is heating a lot. Does removing and applying cpu hs thermal paste should do justice or i need to get a gpu paste separately. i dont want to harm the card because of removing the hs and refitting it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

you can use and apply CPU TiM on gpus - get some thing like CM Thermal Fusion 400 around 500 bucks


----------

